# New York City/1-2 nights from May 13-21



## Carol C (Apr 29, 2016)

Wasting a night or two during a Poconos timeshare stay that week to enjoy the Big Apple. Anyone want to share a week you've booked at Manhattan Club or the Wyndham or new Marriott? I just need one or two consecutive nights. Thx!


----------



## raygo123 (Apr 29, 2016)

Well there are two nights at Wyndham the 17 & 18th 
I have 34,000 points left over enough for the non renovated hotel room if interested,   I may be able to upgrade to a one bdrm but not guaranteed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carol C (May 6, 2016)

Sorry just now saw this. I'm out of Wyn pts and had to dip into next years points for a few nights in DC recently. Still looking for NYC!


----------

